# Logitech G15 Windows 7 64 Treiber



## JonnyDee (5. April 2014)

Mahlzeit,

musste System neu Aufsetzen und nu such ich mal dusslich nach diesem G15 Treiber damit das Display wieder geht für Afterburner, Games usw..
Kann wehr aushelfen?

*Benötige "win 7 64b Treiber" für das g15 Refresh.*

Habe sämtliche Seiten auf google durch aber nichts geht bzw. keine Treiber mehr zum Laden und Logitech Seite geht scheinbar nicht.
Weiß nicht mehr weiter wo ich noch suchen könnte 

Danke für eure Hilfe


Gruß

da
Jonny


----------



## koe80 (5. April 2014)

Das du es bei Logitech nicht gefunden hast wundert mich sehr habe keine 10 Sekunden gebraucht.

Support + Downloads: G15 Keyboard - Logitech


----------



## JonnyDee (5. April 2014)

Seite von Logitech geht bei mir nicht 

Ahhh habe fehler gefunden, mein explorer kackt ab aber mit chrome geht es 

Danke dir trotzdem für deine schnelle Hilfe


----------



## koe80 (5. April 2014)

Habe gern geholfen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (5. April 2014)

Wer nutzt schon Internet Explorer


----------



## Cinnayum (5. April 2014)

Übrigens tollste App zur Hardwareüberwachung für die G15:

C2DtoG15 v2

(mit 8-Kernpatches)

www.G15-Applets.de :: - C2DtoG15 V2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgabe musst du dir ins Display von der G15 denken.
Alle 8-Kerne (Auslastung+ Temp), GPU-Temp, Auslastung, GPU-Speicherauslastung,
PC-RAM Auslastung, Uhrzeit, Netzwerktraffic

In dem Forum gibts auch "Skins" für andere Datenquellen etwa AIDA64.


----------



## JonnyDee (8. April 2014)

@ Cinnayum

danke für die Info 

@ Badboy

ich musste doch Sys neu aufsetzen weshalb noch der explorer ran musste


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. April 2014)

Internet Explorer-Der beste Browser um einen anderen Browser zu installieren.


----------

